# ‘Don’t get Scroogled’, Microsoft’s anti–Google message to all of us this holiday season



## 101gamzer (Dec 1, 2012)

> The holiday season is here again and it’s not only family get-togethers that become contentious, big software companies can’t resist either.  Microsoft has just launched a campaign called ‘Don’t get Scroogled’, that takes aim squarely at Google Shopping.
> 
> *tbreak.com/tech/files/scroogled1-600x272.png
> 
> ...



Visit THE ONE AND ONLY SCROOGLED SITE Have you been Scroogled? Try Bing—we don't limit your shopping choices.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

i'd rather let myself get scroogled a million times than use bing.


fun fact : *that* is a guy in drag.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 2, 2012)

Well neither Google nor Bing would work much for India, common sense and researching would help. This doesn't affect me much, one company trying to get some market share from other company thats all.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone else find this highly unprofessional?


----------



## Windows (Dec 2, 2012)

Google clearly says that "Google Shopping is a commercial site"


----------



## noob (Dec 2, 2012)

Bing sucks anyways. Instead of improving it (i don't even care) all they are doing is to target Google. 
I remember their last failed attempt were they would show 2 results side by side and asked  people  to choose the results. Turned out that Google scored much higher & MS had to stop the contest.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 2, 2012)

Even junglee don't work for me, let alone Google's shopping site.
For me (and most probably others), only source for buying online, in general order of preference would be directly : Flipkart > Sites like Primeabgb > ebay ...


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 2, 2012)

DuckDuckGo rocks!! 
DuckDuckGo

DuckDuckGo rocks!! 
www.ddg.gg

DuckDuckGo rocks!! 
www.ddg.gg


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

for those who like google, but value their privacy :

*startpage.com/eng/


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 3, 2012)

D@rekills4 said:


> Anyone else find this highly unprofessional?


yup,use this-use that,we are awesome,google sucks...


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

i dont get it... is M$ still filled with dodgy old men in stolid business suits?

they are digging a grave for themselves. one of these days, the public outcry will shake this company.

M$, what you need to do is close your doors for 2 years and then come out with revolutionary products. which dont suck. dont try to control the customers, make them want to come to you, a la apple.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 4, 2012)

^The real thing is that Microsoft will never learn from their own mistakes


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i dont get it... is M$ still filled with dodgy old men in stolid business suits?
> 
> they are digging a grave for themselves. one of these days, the public outcry will shake this company.
> 
> M$, *what you need to do is close your doors for 2 years and then come out with revolutionary products. which dont suck. dont try to control the customers, make them want to come to you, a la apple.*



...+1

Microsoft had always been a douche bag company when it came to competition, but I remember a time when people feared Microsoft and M$ never had to do something ridiculous like this. Looks like desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------

